# Solved: Wireless Connection Disconnects...Reconnects...Disconnects (you get the idea)



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi guys. My wireless connection woes are never far away .

OK, so I have a wireless connection that has been working fine for almost a year.

Yesterday, I restart my computer, and the connection is connecting...disconnecting...connecting...disconnecting...as so on! 

This is only when I am actually browsing the Internet. It never disconnects when the connection is idle. 

I have tried changing channels, and I don't think it can be interference, because no matter how close to the WAP I am, the connection keeps connecting and disconnecting.

Also, I tried connecting my WAP directly to my laptop and even the LAN connection kept disconnecting and reconnecting in the same manner! I even tried connecting the WAP to another PC and still, the same dis-reconnecting difficulty.

What to do? Is the WAP faulty? I notice on the WAP the RX/TX light is on and the Link light is on, then (when it disconnects) one light goes off, the other stays on, then the other goes on and the first one goes off, and this goes on and on and then they both stay on. After 10 seconds the pattern repeats itself...

What on earth is going on?

By the way, my WAP is connected to a router which is connected to my cable modem. The wired connection to the router works perfectly, but when the WAP is involved this happens (dis-reconnecting) as I said, even when PC/laptop is hard wired into the WAP.

???

Help...please! 

It was working fine for a year, and then this?

I appreciate any help in advance (as usual ).


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Bump!


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

BUMP no2...

Any ideas, anyone? Pleeease!


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

A desperate 3rd BUMP


----------



## sundram (Feb 13, 2005)

- What model WAP is it ?

- Is your laptop set to safe power by disconnecting the Wireless whenever it is not being used for more than n seconds or something ?

- Go thru the config screen on the WAP and see if there is some setting there to allow only one Wireless Connection at a time.

- Did you buy a new Digital cordless phone recently of the DECT variety from outside the UK ? Maybe it is not got the legal allocated frequency and is intefering with your WAP frequencies.

- Did you move the Microwave oven between your laptop and the WAP recently ?


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Thanks for you reply sundram.

I will answer your questions in the order that you asked them. 

1. It is a "Trust 44Mbps Wireless Access Point SpeedShare Home". (more information here: http://www.trust.com/products/product.aspx?artnr=13520)

2. I have checked that, and no it isn't.

3. Nope, that's not there.

4. I had my DECT phone before I had the wireless network and it has worked fine for a year, so I don't see that being the problem. Also even when the laptop and the WAP are right next to each other, the same behaviour is shown.

5. Definately not!


----------



## sundram (Feb 13, 2005)

Hi,

Have you tried to do a hard reset of the box ? i.e. force it to go back to its original factory settings .

And if that does not work, get on the net and see if you can get its firmware from the manufacturer and re-install it. Just incase it was a firmware glitch or something.

And finally ...
You mentioned that you have had it "for almost a year" .... So, is it still under warranty ? If so, maybe time to check it in with their technical people. Take the box in and let them poke around.

Good Luck.


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Hi sundram. A hard reset is something I have done sooo many times I can't even count it! lol

I will try the firmware tip, many thanks. Maybe I can get it from the Trust website?

Well, I think I got the WAP around the same time that I got the laptop which was...hmm, I'm trying to think...







...whoops, maybe thought too hard!

OK I got it. I got my laptop in August 2003, so I got my WAP in September 2003. That means a year and 5 months. Oh dear.









Thank you for your advice, I'll keep you posted on what happens when I try updating the firmware.


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

OK. I checked on the website and could not find a firmware upgrade, but I checked the website and Trust says you can "trust" us so we give you a 2 year warranty with all our products! Woohoo!







I even have my original receipt from 17 months ago, so I shall chase it up with them.

Many thanks, jibberjabber.


----------



## jibberjabber (Aug 10, 2002)

Fantastic supplier refunded me back the money, so I could buy a new WAP, and now (since waps have fallen in price since then) i made a large saving too! Got the new WAP and everything is working perfectly now. 

Thanks for all you help guys!


----------

